# Steam mit HTC/callmobile-Hotspot unmöglich?



## Cooper101 (30. März 2013)

*Steam mit HTC/callmobile-Hotspot unmöglich?*

Da ich momentan kein Internet habe, bin ich auf meinen Handy-Hotspot angewiesen. Nun will ich Bioshock aktivieren/installieren (von DVD), aber ich kann mich mit Steam nicht verbinden.

Hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------

